# Post if You Don't Do Facebook



## catskills (Oct 11, 2010)

Since I don't do facebook I posted.  How about you?


----------



## midd (Oct 11, 2010)

gave it up in 2007, soon after it was opened to non-edu email addresses.


----------



## ski220 (Oct 11, 2010)

Face what?


----------



## Edd (Oct 11, 2010)

Never joined.  Creeps me out.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a rebel.

Therefore I'm posting in this thread.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't have an account...don't plan on it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 12, 2010)

No FB here - seems like too many issues


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 12, 2010)

No I don't - It only leads to trouble.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm afraid of all this new technology.  It scares me.  Even posting in this forum scares me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2010)

I laugh at people who freak out about the privacy issues on FB.  It's very simple to 'hide' anything about yourself that you don't wish for others to see.

In my mind, it's a good communication tool.  Really no different than email for keeping in touch with friends. 

It's also kind of like an online digital organizer.  I no longer have to remember when friends birthdays are, I keep track of when my favorite bands might be playing locally (without Facebook, you'll never know when Greg's band Twisted Nut is playing  )  ski resorts do a lot of last minute deals through facebook these days.

I'm no junky like some of my friends who update their status everytime they go to the bathroom, but I do enjoy Facebook.


----------



## catskills (Oct 12, 2010)

deadheadskier, you obviously don't know how to follow directions.  The title of this thread is:

*Post if You Don't Do Facebook*
:smash:



deadheadskier said:


> I laugh at people who freak out about the privacy issues on FB.  It's very simple to 'hide' anything about yourself that you don't wish for others to see.
> 
> In my mind, it's a good communication tool.  Really no different than email for keeping in touch with friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## neil (Oct 12, 2010)

I clicked "Like" on this thread.


----------



## dmc (Oct 12, 2010)

Love FB...  For many reasons..

So far only positive...
It's a great way to promote my drumming and bands..  We got a packed gig coming up because of it..
I've reconnected with a ton of people that I thought I never would..
Found a ton of resources for travel and cheap tickets...
Found a ton of new music and connected to musicians...


----------



## mondeo (Oct 12, 2010)

It's a tool for communication with people you don't see on a day to day basis and a good media sharing platform. I don't understand all the emotional responses to it.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh excuse me. I thought I clicked on the Skiing and snowboarding forum:roll:


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm too old.  I don't think my kids want me to be on it.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> I'm too old.  I don't think my kids want me to be on it.



LOL - my son refuses to friend me


----------



## mondeo (Oct 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> LOL - my son refuses to friend me


I would too.

In fact, I have a rule of no family or coworkers. They don't need to see my stupidity.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 12, 2010)

catskills said:


> deadheadskier, you obviously don't know how to follow directions. The title of this thread is:
> 
> *Post if You Don't Do Facebook*
> :smash:


All your base are belong to us. You have no chance to survive make your time.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 12, 2010)

No Facebook for me. No cell phone either.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> No Facebook for me. No cell phone either.



Really?  I could see no Facebook, but I'm WAY too dependent on my cell phone now.  So much so that we no longer have a land line.


----------



## Edd (Oct 12, 2010)

My dad will not take to the internet at all (my head shaking) but even he finds a cell phone useful.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 12, 2010)

I have an account but i cant recall the last time i logged in.

waaay too much of the "I think i'll eat an apple today" crap.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 12, 2010)

I like all original stuff.  i don't like when people just repaste stuff... "Reply if you love someone" etc.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Really?  I could see no Facebook, but I'm WAY too dependent on my cell phone now.  So much so that we no longer have a land line.



I hate them! Getting almost run off the road constantly by people more interested in their conversations than driving. People having loud conversations in restaurants with no regard for people around them. Talking in line at stores and not paying attention to what they are doing, thus holding up lines. Hanging out with friends and their girl friends call every 5 minutes for no apparent reason whatsoever. Getting generally irrittated by the fact that people seem to feel the need to play with their phones constantly. I guess these are really gripes with people and not the phones themselves.

Personally, I don't want to be contacted when I am out. I like to go skiing for example, and being disconnected from the World (employer, wife, etc.). I have no problem staying in touch with people I choose. I have a home phone with an answering machine, so people can leave a message and I will get back to them. Generally I am an anti-social person too, and have no use in anything like this for social reasons, which explains the no Facebook page as well. The only reason for me to get a cell phone is for emergencies and for this reason, my days without one are numbered. I want to be available if my wife or daughter need me.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 12, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> I hate them! Getting almost run off the road constantly by people more interested in their conversations than driving. People having loud conversations in restaurants with no regard for people around them. Talking in line at stores and not paying attention to what they are doing, thus holding up lines. Hanging out with friends and their girl friends call every 5 minutes for no apparent reason whatsoever. Getting generally irrittated by the fact that people seem to feel the need to play with their phones constantly. I guess these are really gripes with people and not the phones themselves.
> 
> Personally, I don't want to be contacted when I am out. I like to go skiing for example, and being disconnected from the World (employer, wife, etc.). I have no problem staying in touch with people I choose. I have a home phone with an answering machine, so people can leave a message and I will get back to them. Generally I am an anti-social person too, and have no use in anything like this for social reasons, which explains the no Facebook page as well. The only reason for me to get a cell phone is for emergencies and for this reason, my days without one are numbered. I want to be available if my wife or daughter need me.



I totally get where you are coming from.  Until recently, my cell was basically emergency only plus I used it to contact other AZ members since that is where i had their phone numbers.  I can not stand when we go out with friends and 80% of the group has their phones out the whole time texting and doing whatever.  I just dont understand the inability of people to disconnect for a few hours.  I have a blackberry now but work demanded I carry one at all times.  Which is in and of itself a ridiculous request because the LAST phone call i'm going to take when i'm not working is one from work.


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2010)

you guys have all been talking about person to person Facebook.  I find it way more interesting how businesses and organizations are using Facebook for PR and promotions.  I already won $10 off a Liftopia ticket for doing little more than showing up.


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> I'm too old.  I don't think my kids want me to be on it.


  No, your kids don't want to _friend _you.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> I totally get where you are coming from.  Until recently, my cell was basically emergency only plus I used it to contact other AZ members since that is where i had their phone numbers.  I can not stand when we go out with friends and 80% of the group has their phones out the whole time texting and doing whatever.  I just dont understand the inability of people to disconnect for a few hours.  I have a blackberry now but work demanded I carry one at all times.  Which is in and of itself a ridiculous request because the LAST phone call i'm going to take when i'm not working is one from work.



Yeah, I will probably fall into the emergency only group before long. I would probably go my whole life without one if social reasons were the only concern. However, with a wife and 4 month old baby, it is really just selfish of me not to have one at this point. Will probably just go with a pre-paid phone, as I wouldn't likely get my money's worth out of even the cheapest plan.


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> In my mind, it's a good communication tool.  Really no different than email for keeping in touch with friends.
> 
> It's also kind of like an online digital organizer.  I no longer have to remember when friends birthdays are, I keep track of when my favorite bands might be playing locally (without Facebook, you'll never know when Greg's band Twisted Nut is playing  )  ski resorts do a lot of last minute deals through facebook these days.



Pretty much sums up my use.  I won a pair of Darn Tough socks through their facebook site, and a page called Central Mass Events is always posting free/low-cost things to do with the family.  Also works well to see what's going on with my cousins and their kids down in Florida.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I laugh at people who freak out about the privacy issues on FB.  It's very simple to 'hide' anything about yourself that you don't wish for others to see.
> 
> In my mind, it's a good communication tool.  Really no different than email for keeping in touch with friends.
> 
> ...



+1

My kids and their friends are scattered around the country.  I love seeing what they're doing and it cracks me up when they comment on my status.  Any friend I have that's under 30, I have because they requested it; another thing that cracks me up.  

All my kids are my friends.  My daughter, who's now 19, is the one who helped me set up the account back in '07 when she was still in high school.  The four of them were my first friends.

Just curious...what was the point of this thread?


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 12, 2010)

i use mine mostly for ski, bike, beer, music stuff and to creep on my kids - i have hardly any "friends" but have re-connected with a few peeps lately. its also nice to share family pics etc.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 12, 2010)

billski said:


> No, your kids don't want to _friend _you.



I don't get that.  All four of my kids are my friends...and have been for over three years now.  (Including my 19-year-old daughter who posted a drunken video at 3 a.m. one morning.  I think she was surprised by phone call at 8 the next morning.  ; )


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 12, 2010)

No Facebook for me.

I don't "text" either or accept "texts". If someone want's to reach me they can call me or email me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> No Facebook for me.
> 
> I don't "text" either or accept "texts". If someone want's to reach me they can call me or email me.



I work in sales.  50% of my orders now come via text message.

If that's what's most convenient for my customer and how they wish to do business, fine by me.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 12, 2010)

I only text when i'm driving drunk.


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I don't get that.  All four of my kids are my friends...and have been for over three years now.



Marie, I'm specifically referring to the comment "

_I'm too old.  I don't think my kids want me to be on it.

Different families have different relationships.  For you it works.  For some of my kids it works, for others, not so much.   


_


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I work in sales.  50% of my orders now come via text message.
> 
> If that's what's most convenient for my customer and how they wish to do business, fine by me.



I work in high-tech manufacturing sales too and I've never received a request to receive texts or even cell phone messages. I guess our "high-tech " customers are low tech in the way they do business?
About 90% of orders are via email (most requested due to the paper trail) and about 10% by fax or even snail mail!

What the customer wants is key.


----------



## Edd (Oct 12, 2010)

Texting is so efficient, especially if you have a decent keyboard on your phone.  Phone calls feel painfully slow to me now.


----------



## dmc (Oct 12, 2010)

Texting is a great way to communicate short messages...  And you don't have to pick up a phone to answer...


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I don't get that.  All four of my kids are my friends...and have been for over three years now.  (Including my 19-year-old daughter who posted a drunken video at 3 a.m. one morning.  I think she was surprised by phone call at 8 the next morning.  ; )



I'm just guessing that my kids gear their status updates to their similar-age friends, and would feel constrained if they knew Dad was watching.  2 out of 3 are very good at staying in touch by phone and e-mail.


----------



## dmc (Oct 12, 2010)

Edd said:


> Texting is so efficient, especially if you have a decent keyboard on your phone.  Phone calls feel painfully slow to me now.



I also hate to have to check phone messages and may not even have access to do so due to network issues....  It's so much easier to use texting...


----------



## mondeo (Oct 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I don't get that. All four of my kids are my friends...and have been for over three years now. (Including my 19-year-old daughter who posted a drunken video at 3 a.m. one morning. I think she was surprised by phone call at 8 the next morning. ; )


This is exactly why I don't friend family. There are parts of my life they don't need to be bothered with. Drunken idiocy, and activities with higher danger levels than my mom would feel comfortable with.


----------



## severine (Oct 12, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> I'm just guessing that my kids gear their status updates to their similar-age friends, and would feel constrained if they knew Dad was watching.  2 out of 3 are very good at staying in touch by phone and e-mail.


You wouldn't restrain them: you can select who can (or can't) see status updates on an update-by-update basis or by putting people into groups and determining what each group has access to.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/184577/saturday-night-live-moms-on-facebook


----------



## mondeo (Oct 12, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> I'm just guessing that my kids gear their status updates to their similar-age friends, and would feel constrained if they knew Dad was watching. 2 out of 3 are very good at staying in touch by phone and e-mail.


Make it their choice to friend you or not. Heck, 20 years from now I might not want to friend my kids on whatever the contemporary version of FB is. If stuff from present day works its way on there, it'll just create a string of "But Dad, you [drank beer out of a shoe/jumped a busy cat track/ran into a tree on a mountain bike] when you were young!"


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't have any kind of objection to Facebook....I guess I'm just not into it. If people I know want to get in touch with me, they'll 99.9% time zip me an e-mail or BlackBerry Message. And since I have my phone on me most of the time, I'll get it. So maybe I just don't see a need for it. Plus, do people really give a crap what I do? I bore you guys to death with my TR's in the winter and random pics in the offseason. I can't imagine casting that upon a wider audience. 

Re: Cell phones. Maybe it's me...but I find more people hammering away on their phone (sending messages, e-mails websurfing...whathaveyou) vs people talking on them. I'd be surprised if I used my phone as a phone for more than 30 minutes a month.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> I have an account but i cant recall the last time i logged in.
> 
> waaay too much of the "I think i'll eat an apple today" crap.



Sounds like 2knees has a lot of boring friends.


----------



## billski (Oct 13, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Sounds like 2knees has a lot of boring friends.



2knees has 8 friends on AZ.   I think that's his limit  

http://forums.alpinezone.com/member.php?u=943


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2010)

Since this thread has been thoroughly hijacked by people who do post on Facebook....

I find Facebook really useful for reconnecting with people from my distant past.   I've filtered out the worst of the drivel.   I don't see all the FarmWars or MafiaVille gaming posts.   I normally don't put up mindless "I just took a dump" stuff.   I try to mostly put up things that are significant in my life.   I put up photos when I was doing rehab on my cottage.   If I go somewhere cool, I'll put up a photo or two.  van Gogh museum in Amsterdam, for instance.   

My two big rules are:  No co-workers.   No family.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2010)

billski said:


> 2knees has 8 friends on AZ.   I think that's his limit
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/member.php?u=943



I have zero friends on AZ.   That's quite the statement.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 13, 2010)

billski said:


> 2knees has 8 friends on AZ. I think that's his limit
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/member.php?u=943


You have 7. He wins.


----------



## midd (Oct 13, 2010)

I've kept in touch with those I've wanted to pretty well through the last few years.  

Also, it's easier to not have an account than have your wife see and subsequently ask about every girl you've ever hooked up with that's a facebook friend.  No impropriety, just avoids the hassle and annoyance.


----------



## billski (Oct 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> You have 7. He wins.



I'm not allowed to have more than 7 friends.  So many women tried to friend me that Greg had to shut it down.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr. Burns would have the same problem.....:wink:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Geoff said:


> My two big rules are:  No co-workers.   No family.



I don't have any co-workers, so that's not an issue for me.  I don't friend customers though.  

A business acquaintance shared a rulewith me that he's made that seems to work well.  "If I've had a drink with you, I'll friend you on FB.  If I get a FB friend request from someone who's strictly a business acquaintance, I ignore it and send them a Linked-In request."  I like that rule.



billski said:


> Marie, I'm specifically referring to the comment
> 
> "I'm too old.  I don't think my kids want me to be on it."



I'm old, but immature.  ; )


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> i only text when i'm driving drunk.


lmfao!


----------



## darent (Oct 13, 2010)

what's facebook ?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 13, 2010)

Geoff said:


> My two big rules are:  No co-workers.   No family.



For me that does not work.  I spend so much time with my co-workers that they are my friends.  Every day off in winter is spent with at least 1 coworker.  I went on a vacation to Utah with 4 guys from work.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> For me that does not work. I spend so much time with my co-workers that they are my friends. Every day off in winter is spent with at least 1 coworker. I went on a vacation to Utah with 4 guys from work.


I'm not friends with my previous roomate because we work at the same company with me. Lived with him for 3 years, got drunk together, I saw him do stupid shit, vice versa, etc. We don't even work together, he's manufacturing, I'm pure desk job. No matter. Not friends on FB.


----------



## roark (Oct 13, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm not friends with my previous roomate because we work at the same company with me. Lived with him for 3 years, got drunk together, I saw him do stupid shit, vice versa, etc. We don't even work together, he's manufacturing, I'm pure desk job. No matter. Not friends on FB.


you do realize there are privacy setting you can adjust (groups, etc) as to who sees what, right? I accept all friend requests from coworkers, they just immediately get filed to the 'work' group who hardly get to see anything.


----------



## billski (Oct 13, 2010)

darent said:


> what's facebook ?



The new Opiate of the Masses.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 13, 2010)

billski said:


> The new Opiate of the Masses.



I could quit if I wanted!


----------



## mondeo (Oct 13, 2010)

roark said:


> you do realize there are privacy setting you can adjust (groups, etc) as to who sees what, right? I accept all friend requests from coworkers, they just immediately get filed to the 'work' group who hardly get to see anything.


Too much work. I see people at work on a regular basis, we have networked personal drives, no real benefit of Facebook. I can do everything it facilitates at work anyways.

Someone leaves the company, FB. The one exception at work is one of my good friends who moved away but still telecommutes.


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 13, 2010)

I bailed on FB not for what it is now, but for what it will be in the future. I pity all the people posting crap on it that they wouldn't want to be seen in their more "mature" years. Printed photographs were bad enough, but you could burn them!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2010)

dmc said:


> I also hate to have to check phone messages and may not even have access to do so due to network issues....  It's so much easier to use texting...


+1. I can't stand checking my vm. We have an auto-dialer at work that alerts me to system events, but I also get an email about it.  I have that number's ring tone set to mute, so my vm box often fills up on me anyway.


----------



## darent (Oct 14, 2010)

billski said:


> The new Opiate of the Masses.



I want it,I want it!! where can I get me some of that face book


----------



## NorEasterSkier (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a facebook page, but it is more or less just a placeholder. I just think there are much better ways to spend my time. It really just is an address book, more or less... at least for me.


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2010)

darent said:


> I want it,I want it!! where can I get me some of that face book


http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1601957


----------



## HD333 (Oct 15, 2010)

No FB for me.  I can only see it resulting in trouble.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2010)

2knees said:


> waaay too much of the "I think i'll eat an apple today" crap.


I am a reluctant FB user due to posts like that. I used LJ for years and enjoy that type of social networked weblog much more. Unfortunately, LJ is dead, everyone jumped to FB, and there really are not any other good webloging options. FB really sucked up the social networking market share. I'd love to see a non-proprietary networking social networking app... a universal feed creator and aggregator with built in restrictions, security, groups, etc. That way people can truly social network without having to go a singular proprietary route. Having a single handle across multi-platforms would seem necessary. 

My other big issue with FB is that it is more a free opt in marketing platform now than a social networking platform. I don't have a problem with having a limited number of businesses that I agree to allow them to advertise to me via FB (also known as "friending" -- this is really opt in advertising just like agreeing to have ads sent to you via email). But I think it gets kind of absurd when feeds begin to have a vast majority of posts either "I think I'll eat an apple today" or marketing. Or ex-GFs. What the F is up with that? Any ways, I think I have hidden 75% or more of the folks that have friended me on FB because they are posting about eating apples a few times a day. 

Long story short, I am a reluctent FB user and try to get what I can out of the platform strictly due to the market share it has of the social networking world.


----------



## dmc (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah... Facebook is mundane..

Now where's the Alpine Zone - "Dinner - whats cooking" and "What are you doing now" threads...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 17, 2010)

dmc said:


> Yeah... Facebook is mundane..
> 
> Now where's the Alpine Zone - "Dinner - whats cooking" and "What are you doing now" threads...


At least you can choose not to read certain threads without removing the entire Misc category on AZ....


----------



## dmc (Oct 18, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> At least you can choose not to read certain threads without removing the entire Misc category on AZ....



There are maybe 50 people that I pay attention to on FB..  I have people divided in to categories..  GOOD/SKI/FAMILY/WORK/etc...

Works well..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 21, 2010)

No alpinezone fb page yet??


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> No alpinezone fb page yet??



http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=158736057484962#!/pages/AlpineZonecom/284597450503


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=158736057484962#!/pages/AlpineZonecom/284597450503



I Like


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> No alpinezone fb page yet??



Never saw that.  hmmm.  kinda defeats the purpose.

Anyways we have a virtual FB right here:

What are you doing right now? 

Dinner thread...What's cooking...

The Official Insomniacs Thread

What beer are you drinking now?

The Grateful Thread

and...

Word Association Thread 

The Song Title Game


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

i linked the facebook page to this thread.
How's that for lack of referential integrity?

:dunce: <- me

<- me


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 22, 2010)

http://money.cnn.com/2010/10/21/technology/rapleaf/index.htm

Amongst teh reasons I don't like FB is stuff like this.

Plus, fb- is the father.


----------



## dmc (Oct 22, 2010)

Somebody said to me today that "I don't use Facebook" is the new "I don't watch TV"...

smug...


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> Somebody said to me today that "I don't use Facebook" is the new "I don't watch TV"...
> 
> smug...



I don't use the telegraph. It's just so insecure.

And don't even get me started on that Marconi fellow.


----------



## dmc (Oct 22, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I don't use the telegraph. It's just so insecure.
> 
> And don't even get me started on that Marconi fellow.




Good one...   F Marconi...


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> Good one...   F Marconi...



Those push button phones, meh.  I much prefer rotary


----------



## Geoff (Oct 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> Good one...   F Marconi...



I like Marconi and cheese.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I like Marconi and cheese.



Out of a box or homemade?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 25, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Out of a box or homemade?



"Microwave" is most appropriate for Marconi & cheese   

Both are just fine by me.   Box mac & cheese is great post-drunken bar crawl food.   Homemade that's been baked with lots of crunchy bread crumb layer on top is great, too.


----------



## marcski (Oct 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> "Microwave" is most appropriate for Marconi & cheese
> 
> Both are just fine by me.   Box mac & cheese is great post-drunken bar crawl food.   Homemade that's been baked with lots of crunchy bread crumb layer on top is great, too.



I don't do facebook but I do Mac and cheese.  I like making fresh pasta, adding a drop of butter and a touch of milk and then just sprinkling on a little Cabot Cheddar Shake.  Stir and eat.  Mmn, Yum...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 25, 2010)

Just a Monday lunch update: I'm still not on facebook. :lol:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> "Microwave" is most appropriate for Marconi & cheese
> 
> Both are just fine by me.   Box mac & cheese is great post-drunken bar crawl food.   Homemade that's been baked with lots of crunchy bread crumb layer on top is great, too.



Just remember to add the liquid if you're doing "Easy Mac" in the microwave.  My daughter had to evacuate her dorm in the wee hours of the morning one Sunday last year after someone's post-drunken-bar-crawl-craving.  

Here's a fabulous recipe if you're not concerned about calories:  http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/macaroni-and-three-cheeses




Glenn said:


> Just a Monday lunch update: I'm still not on facebook. :lol:



Do you have friends/family out-of-state?  I had the funniest conversation last night on FB.  My sister was at the Pats/Chargers game in SD; she was posting from there after a 4-hour tailgate, and then was being answered by a cousin in SD, one in SF, my son in Seattle, her kids in Central CA and me, here in NH.  That's the kind of thing I like about FB.  : )


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Homemade that's been baked with lots of crunchy bread crumb layer on top is great, too.



I assume we're talking about macaroni and cheese now?  If so its even better when it has bacon in it!  If not I didn't know that Marconi got baked, though it might explain how he came up with some of his ideas??


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> didn't know that Marconi got baked, though it might explain how he came up with some of his ideas??



He stood in front of the radio transmitter final output too long.  

then again he chose some dumpy site on the seashore instead of a superior mountaintop.  I heard he was banned from AZ because of that! :???:


----------

